# It galls me that I *have* to rate pax



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I feel forced to give mediocre/bad pax 5 stars just to keep them from retaliating. At least give us the option to pass on rating them.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I feel forced to give mediocre/bad pax 5 stars just to keep them from retaliating. At least give us the option to pass on rating them.


That's too easy screwber won't do that now. That would benefit the drivers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I feel forced to give mediocre/bad pax 5 stars just to keep them from retaliating. At least give us the option to pass on rating them.


Change it to a 1 in a month


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It galls me that i have to handle them at my expense in my car eating my time while Uber takes all of the MONEY AND CREDIT.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Change it to a 1 in a month


I've heard this a lot about changing the rating later. How the heck do you remember which ones? You keep a list? I'm sure after a month you'll have more than one


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've heard this a lot about changing the rating later. How the heck do you remember which ones? You keep a list? I'm sure after a month you'll have more than one


I keep a list. Yes.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I keep a list. Yes.


Exactly


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've heard this a lot about changing the rating later. How the heck do you remember which ones? You keep a list? I'm sure after a month you'll have more than one


I jot down my starting and ending mileage for every chunk of online time for each day I drive. I write down the name of every rider, sometime a note or two like tips, problems, etc. I do this to refer back to later when I change their 5 star ratings ( I always give 5 stars right in front of them). If they were good riders, fun, good convo, tippers, they keep their 5 stars. Any problems they get three or one star if I don't want to see them again. Tip earners who don't tip get 1 star.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So when I know I want to give them low rating, I click on 5 stars immediately, but don't hit submit. When they're out of car I change it.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I hit submit right in front of them and change it days later. I want them to see that. That way it is less likely they can tie the lower rating to me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Honestly, even if they deserve a low rating, is really not worth my time to do it later. Especially since I know this doesn't affect them in any way. Why bother? 
I say do it then or forever hold your peace


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

They can see their rating now more easily on the pax app and that alone I think has _some_ effect on them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> They can see their rating now more easily on the pax app and that alone I think has _some_ effect on them.


You can't see it in main screen when they're requesting a new ride. 
They have to click on menu to bring up payment options, ride history, etc.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

At least they can find it now and once they do their egos will keep them checking it. When more and more of their drivers are non-English speakers who can't drive, don't know the roads and drive crap cars as they watch their ratings go down, maybe they'll put two and two together. At least that is how it should work.

Better than where we were a year ago when no pax even knew they had a rating. Their ego will keep them checking it and wondering why its going down.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Getting ready to send this to Whodafkknows at Uber, but hesitant as I dont want them to shut me down to investigate or some crazy thing that keeps me from earning, I entered this in the area where you change the pax rating... I also wait a few days and change ratings, I remember where I drop them... 


" Your rating system is not very fair to drivers at ALL. The driver feels they are forced to give a good rating or have a bad one on their record out of retaliation.... 

Case and point is this ride. Once I arrive at the drop off the 4 assumed grown men, They waited until I rated them before they would get out. once I did all four men jumped out and left the doors open running in four different directions they all began to urinate within site of me. I had no choice but to get out and close my doors. this is ridiculous behavior... I understand young guys go out and sometimes get drunk but seriously, I felt extremely uncomfortable as well as unsafe, I had to exit my car in a dark neighborhood to close doors while these 4 guys are exposing themselves and urinating.. I hope you take this issue seriously, as I am considering counsel in this depending on your actions.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It galls me LOL

Pay the shit forward. Show PAX 5...change later. When PAX sees he blames a new driver and 1 stars that driver. Karma so next time pax gives YOU 1 star and your like WTF its probably just me switch his rating 1 month later


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I always remembered the 4 guys who I drove last thanksgiving. I gave them a 5 but they didn't deserve it. Yesterday I went back and had the rating changed to a 1 star


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I always remembered the 4 guys who I drove last thanksgiving. I gave them a 5 but they didn't deserve it. Yesterday I went back and had the rating changed to a 1 star


Damn nice


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've heard this a lot about changing the rating later. How the heck do you remember which ones? You keep a list? I'm sure after a month you'll have more than one


I keep a list of bad pax, minors, and those I have requested unpairing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> They can see their rating now more easily on the pax app and that alone I think has _some_ effect on them.


Right but if many drivers start down rating pax later, then the pax you just got may get downrated by a week old driver but since they updated the rating after your ride, you get the blame.

The whole rating system is a joke...


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Just make sure you have a dashcam to contest bad ratings for deactivation and rate every passenger 1 star lol. And if uber asks why you rated them all 1 star just tell them because they didnt tip lol. Wtf they going to say?

I was 100% positive i was going to get a 1 star today because of surge rate. 2.4x for 15miles. She got in the car and didnt say a word lol. Just checked my rating..... another 5 star


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Honestly, even if they deserve a low rating, is really not worth my time to do it later. Especially since I know this doesn't affect them in any way. Why bother?
> I say do it then or forever hold your peace


I agree. I can't be bothered to remember the unpleasant rides a week or a month after the fact.


----------

